# Betta fish trys to eat but can't!



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello! My betta, named Kevin (dont judge me), has been having a hard time eating lately. In a normal betta, they gasp the food in to their mouth to eat it. My betta used to do that but now has trouble doing that. He lunges for the food but seems to his as the food is closer to him than it really is! He lunges for the food and trys to take a bite but then jerks his head one direction and "attacks" the food he doesn't have vigerously! I feed him pellets and bloodworms and he will sometiems get it but alot of the times he"ll miss. He then turns around and tries again but when he fails he just gives up and swims away. This has been happening for a couple of weeks now buts its kinda getting worse! Before when he missed and a sank, he'll just end up finding it and eating it. When the same things happen to him now, he'll look at it and try and get it but is a few millimeters of and swims away. Sense he's an old fish he's not that active but still. My other betta is the same age and not having this problem and they live in identical tanks with same conditions, which are all normal and the temp. is 80 degrees F. I dont know if he is going blind or what! Please help because i dont want my betta to starve to death! Thanks!!!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Can you fill in this form and upload pictures of him?




*Housing:
* How many gallons is your tank?
Does it have a filter?
Does it have a heater?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind?

*Food:*
What food brand do you use?
Do you feed flakes or pellets?
Freeze-dried?
How often do you feed your Betta? How much?

*Maintenance:*
*Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? 
What percentage of water did you change?
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water?
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner?

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water *before* the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms?
How has your Betta’s appearance changed?
How has your Betta’s behavior changed?
Is your Betta still eating?
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how?
Does your Betta have any history of being ill?
How long have you owned your Betta? Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Maybe try soaking or crushing the pellets before feeding?


----------



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 2.5 gallon
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 80 F
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? used to but strated to fin nip
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? 1 nirite snail

Food:
What food brand do you use? aqueon
Do you feed flakes or pellets? pellets
Freeze-dried? omega 1 bloodworms
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? 3 pellets a day, 5 half a centimeter long bloodworms (one day pellets, another bloodworms)

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? once a week
What percentage of water did you change? 60%-75%
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Both
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? Top Fin betta conditioner an API aquarium salt

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water *before* the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: 0pmm
Nitrite: n/a
Nitrate: n/a
pH: 6.75
Hardness (GH): n/a
Alkalinity (KH): n/a

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? 2 weeks ago as of 5/6/17
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? No
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? Laying on leafs more often (could be due to old age)
Is your Betta still eating? Trying to and sometimes he gets it but most of the time he tries, misses, tries again, then gives up
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? No about to start treatment with aquauim salt and an indian almond leaf
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? Purchased from PetSmart on 4/21/16 so like a year and a month and i couldnt see any signs of illness when i got him (my petsmart takes really good care of them)


----------



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

ive tryes put that didnt work


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

We cannot be sure how old pet store bettas are. I have heard some people say that they might be as old as a year. So your betta could be around 2 years old, which isn't young for a betta. From what I understand, it seems that he has trouble seeing the food?

Does he act normally otherwise? Does he seem to have trouble seeing or navigating his environment?


----------



## Kevinthefish (Apr 21, 2017)

I can't offer any advice, but my betta is also named Kevin! But he's pretty sick right now and I do t know if he will pull through.
I hope your little guy finds a solution soon.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

ReticentTeacup said:


> We cannot be sure how old pet store bettas are. I have heard some people say that they might be as old as a year. So your betta could be around 2 years old, which isn't young for a betta. From what I understand, it seems that he has trouble seeing the food?
> 
> Does he act normally otherwise? Does he seem to have trouble seeing or navigating his environment?


That's exactly what I was thinking too. It's not uncommon for bettas to miss their aim at food when they get older  I hope he's okay...


----------



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

he is getting slimmer and slimmer but i think the shape of his tank is altering his vision. Glasses work by bending the light for u to see throught that, well the front of his tank is kinda curved a little and he looks out of it most of the day. Maybe thats the problem. He doesnt have any trouble navigatig his tank but its only when he eats. I put an indian almond leaf in today along with aquarium salt. im just afraid hes not going to make it because i have seperation anxiaty so i want him to live. Anyone know or could think of any methods for feeding him? plz i need help!! if u go to my istagram page @that_dude_andre you will see a video of him doing that. granted its kinda blury put u could see what im talking about. his tank is an aqueon betta bow so maybe thats the problem.


----------



## ReticentTeacup (May 7, 2017)

You could try removing him from the tank (like putting him in a cup or smaller tank) to feed him and see if he behaves differently.

How do you feed your bloodworms? Do you drop them on the surface?


----------



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

No I just use my tweezers to pluck the blood worms up and wait until he comes to the surface to eat. I maybe is afraid of the tweezers or something because when he tries to bite it, he swims away immediate to go down to his cave. I will see him sometimes trying to find the bloodworms but when I see him try to strike, he misses by a few millimeters. I've tryed putting him in a smaller container but he'll just swim around and be stressed out. This is my first betta and I love these types of fish so if he dies then I will be devastate and probably have depression. I WANT MY OLD LITTLE PIGGIE BACK!!!!


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

Minecreeps7 said:


> No I just use my tweezers to pluck the blood worms up and wait until he comes to the surface to eat. I maybe is afraid of the tweezers or something because when he tries to bite it, he swims away immediate to go down to his cave. I will see him sometimes trying to find the bloodworms but when I see him try to strike, he misses by a few millimeters. I've tryed putting him in a smaller container but he'll just swim around and be stressed out. This is my first betta and I love these types of fish so if he dies then I will be devastate and probably have depression. I WANT MY OLD LITTLE PIGGIE BACK!!!!


If you're holding the food with the tweezers they are probably hurting him when he bites. Ditch the tweezers and just use your fingers


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Most use tweezers but they need to have rounded rounded ends. These are perfectly safe and some must use them when feeding frozen bloodworms because of allergies. If your tweezers aren't the rounded type that could be the problem IF he's never been comfortable eating out of them.

I would suggest getting some frozen bloodworms and see if that makes a difference. Or, you might try a smaller sized pellet. I bought NorthFin Betta Bits and even my Nano fish can eat them.

FWIW, a supplier of Betta to big box pet stores says they ship their non-baby Betta at 2-3 months old. Found that by accident on FaceBook. One of those "You Also Might Be Interested In..." links FB is so fond of posting.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

I just use my fingers. They won't injure or poke an eye out. I've known people who have accidentally caused great harm to their fish by tweezers. Mine eats out of my fingers anyway.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Phoenix777 said:


> I just use my fingers. They won't injure or poke an eye out. I've known people who have accidentally caused great harm to their fish by tweezers. Mine eats out of my fingers anyway.


If used carefully tweezers won't hurt fish; in 50+ years I've never poked out a fish's (or frog's) eye??? And, as I said above and as noted on the package, many people are allergic to frozen bloodworms and *must* use tweezers.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If used carefully tweezers won't hurt fish; in 50+ years I've never poked out a fish's (or frog's) eye??? And, as I said above and as noted on the package, many people are allergic to frozen bloodworms and *must* use tweezers.


Not necessarily. I know some people who are allergic and they use gloves. That's great that you haven't had any accidents! Lots of people do, unfortunately.


----------



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

ok ill try. before he'll just rip the worms of from the tweezers or ill let go right before he strikes. it has never hit his eye and ill stop using them now. im not allergic its just that thier discusting. ive tryed zoo med micro floating betta pellets and he strikes and swims away. hes still not eating. he wants to eat its just he cant strike it. you can now see his backbone and the little bulge around his belly for his intestines but am very afraid. plz anything i want my little healthy not-having-trouble eatig Kevin back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

plz help getting skinny really fast!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There's no reason to stop using tweezers unless you choose to do so; don't be afraid of them. The main thing is to get Kevin to start eating; not quibble over people who are incompetent when using tweezers.

Are you feeding freeze dried or frozen bloodworms? If it's freeze dried get frozen; there's a world of difference. Or go to the pet store and try to buy the smallest wingless or flightless fruit flies they carry. 1/16" is a good size. BTW, it's not the freeze dried to which some people are allergic; it's the frozen.

You can shave bloodworms from the cube or you can let the cube thaw in the refrigerator; do not let them become room temperature.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

i try and use both to see which ones he likes better he also eats pellets so he gets a little meet in there as well. any sudjestions?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Now I'm confused. Is he eating at all? I thought he wasn't? What suggestions do you want? IME, sick fish need protein and they get it best from live or frozen over freeze-dried or pellets.


----------



## Minecreeps7 (Aug 23, 2016)

He is not eating at all. He tries to eat by striking at it and misses then gives up a tries again later. I try giving him different brands of food to see if he just doesn't like it but it looks like it's a problem with his eye. It's not swollen or anything. Maybe he need "fish glasses" if u know what I mean. He might be near ranged and I just need any suggestions at all to try and make it so he strikes the food. He isn't suck but I'm woried he might die from starvation


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I still suggest you try frozen bloodworms. They are larger than freeze dried and smelly. If he can't see them he sure as heck can smell them. Frozen Brine and/or Mysis Shrimp are another option. You can use a pipette to put food directly on his nose. I feed live and frozen with the occasional pellet meal thrown in and these are what I use for the frozen and some live:

10pcs 5ml Disposable Plastic Graduated Dropper Transfer Pipettes US Seller | eBay


----------

